# best road wheels for under £1000



## ChefDicko (17 Jul 2012)

whats your thoughts i like the zip 101


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Jul 2012)

As a matter of interest, why do you like the Zipp 101 so much..?


----------



## amaferanga (17 Jul 2012)

Best road wheels for what? Posing?


----------



## accountantpete (17 Jul 2012)

Fulcrum 0/1's or Mavic Ksyrium's - though at the end of the day it's your legs that do the talking.


----------



## Bman (17 Jul 2012)

£1000!? Bl**dy H**!

I'm looking into a new wheelset in the range of £100 - £150

Would a set costing closer to £1000 really be that much better!?


----------



## derrick (17 Jul 2012)

Bongman said:


> £1000!? Bl**dy H**!
> 
> I'm looking into a new wheelset in the range of £100 - £150
> 
> Would a set costing closer to £1000 really be that much better!?


Yup


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jul 2012)

A pair £300-500 would be a LOT better than a pair £100-150 (and if possible, I would always recommend the jump), but then a pair £1000 vs a pair £300-500 wouldn't necessarily be particularly noticeably better under normal use.

As with pretty much everything these is a rule of diminishing returns for pennies in for performance out.


----------



## ChefDicko (17 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> As a matter of interest, why do you like the Zipp 101 so much..?


honestly i dont mind admiting it, i like the look of them, that and on a american cervelo forum i look at most people on there have that wheel set and say there the ones to have with my bike frame, either them or fulcrum zero


----------



## ChefDicko (17 Jul 2012)

amaferanga said:


> Best road wheels for what? Posing?[/quote
> 
> whats wrong with nice looking wheels?


----------



## ChefDicko (17 Jul 2012)

Bongman said:


> £1000!? Bl**dy H**!
> 
> I'm looking into a new wheelset in the range of £100 - £150
> 
> Would a set costing closer to £1000 really be that much better!?


after your frame the wheels are the most importent component of your bike, so its worth spending a little extra


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Jul 2012)

Spending a grand on a pair of 30mm aluminium clinchers would not be what I would call a sensible purchase - there are far better wheels available for considerably less. DA C24s would be my choice for an everyday road or race wheel and they would probably cost you half that, as well as being lighter, with better, more reliable hubs.

Unless they are talking aesthetics (which are debatable anyway), anyone who tells you that a certain wheel set is 'the one to have' with a certain frame is talking bollox.


----------



## srw (17 Jul 2012)

Define "better". For reliable, year-in, year-out commuting, 1000 pounds is probably a waste of money. For shaving seconds off a time-trial time it might just be worth it.


----------



## MacB (17 Jul 2012)

srw said:


> Define "better". For reliable, year-in, year-out commuting, 1000 pounds is probably a waste of money. For shaving seconds off a time-trial time it might just be worth it.


 
 Rohloff rear, SON Delux Dynamo front... won't get much change out of £1500


----------



## derrick (17 Jul 2012)

I bought a pair of these a while back,
http://www.bikeinn.com/bike/mavic-2...ducte=148479&gclid=CJiNmfu6obECFcYmtAodmwyrpQ
am really happy with them, so much nicer than the standard wheels.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Jul 2012)

I've got the answer. Buy a pair of Planet X AL30 wheels for £149, peel off the AL30 stickers and replace them with a set of Zipp decals from Ebay - you will instantly have a set of wheels which look like Zipp 101s and only weigh 114g more for the pair. With the £950 you save, you can buy some coaching....and go on a training camp...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Jul 2012)

Im not certain it is possible to justify the price of 101's and I most certainly would not run them, I think the 303's are the best general Zipps from my experience.


----------



## ChefDicko (17 Jul 2012)

derrick said:


> I bought a pair of these a while back,
> http://www.bikeinn.com/bike/mavic-2...ducte=148479&gclid=CJiNmfu6obECFcYmtAodmwyrpQ
> am really happy with them, so much nicer than the standard wheels.


i have been looking at them thats a good price cheapest i found was £388, definatly a good wheel


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Jul 2012)

ChefDicko said:


> i have been looking at them thats a good price cheapest i found was £388, definatly a good wheel


 
yes, but you also think the Zipp 101 is a good wheel..


----------

